# My Little Princess-The Beggining



## Andreaguir (Feb 1, 2012)

So I finally finally finally got the money to buy my ten gallon tank, filter, heater, and all you need to cycle the water.

I was so happy!! I am getting closer and closer to be a first time betta mommy!!! :welldone:

I could not however get plants and decorations  well I got one decoration lol but tomorrow I will get the live plants and cute betta safe decorations!! Yaaaaay!

Here is a picture of what it looks like so far


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new setup. What type of betta are you putting in there? They're going to think they're in betta heaven


----------



## Andreaguir (Feb 1, 2012)

Romad said:


> Congrats on your new setup. What type of betta are you putting in there? They're going to think they're in betta heaven


I am not sure what type of betta I am getting but I know its a female!!

Ok so I did not get a chance to get to a pet store today buuut my brother gave me two plastic plants that passed the nylon stocking test!! :-D It makes such a big difference. My fiancee also gave me two Sea-Life Plants Live Lily Aquarium Bulbs...I had never heard of these...they are these balls of...something that sprouts live plants. We shall see!!

Here is what it looks like now


----------



## Andreaguir (Feb 1, 2012)

Life is like a store with bettas...you never know which one your going to get...

I was all set to get a female...lo and behold...Sharky appeared!! He is GORGEOUS and the reason I picked him was because as I was looking though he is the only one that swam towards me flaring. So in a way he picked me I didn't pick him LOL

SO here he is....this picture doesn't do him justice...but I didn't want to get my dslr since he was already scared from the way over here. But I will take a better picture.

I was prepared for him to go and hide immediatelly...but he went off and started exploring!

I call him sharky because he thought he could take me so I bet he sees himself like a shark hahahaha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome Sharky! He's going to color up nicely. Congrats.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank and fish. He'll love his new home.


----------

